# Anybody with Yamaha receivers (1600) manually setting channels??



## Jay C Huskers (Nov 7, 2006)

When I try to set up the channels manually the receiver cycles the test tones through all the channels and it won't let me adjust the channel with the RS meter? It cycles through all the channels and it's just upsets me to no end. The auto setting is easily to do, but want to do it myself!! any thoughts on my problem??:hissyfit:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Are you sure you are in the right menu option? My Yamaha has a speaker test where it will cycle through all the channels which is basically to let you know which speakers are attached and receiving a signal - this is seperate from the option to actually manually set the channel levels.


----------



## Jay C Huskers (Nov 7, 2006)

Actually not sure?? where should the manual change take place?? thanks Steve!!!


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Well Yamaha won't let me download the manual for that receiver without becoming a member, so I'll assume the menu system is similar to my 5890. I'm not in front of it right now, but I believe the menu system gives the choice of automatic or manual - manual, then sound, speakers, inputs, etc. If you go to sound, it has an option to set the speakers. This is not the same as setting channel levels. You need to go manual, speakers, then channel levels. Does your menu sound like this at all?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

I also have the 1600.
Turn on the test tone, then exit that submenu( the tone will turn off by itself). Go into the channel level adjustments. When you select a channel, the test tone that you turned on previously,will come out of your selected channel and will stay there as long as you want.
On a side note, my manual settings are very close to the AUTO settings,less than half a dB off. Not really worth worrying about IMHO.( I have studio 60's fronts, adp460's sides and studio 20 rears.

Carl


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

kickingrass said:


> Turn on the test tone, then exit that submenu( the tone will turn off by itself). Go into the channel level adjustments. When you select a channel, the test tone that you turned on previously,will come out of your selected channel and will stay there as long as you want.


I wanted to jump in but I have a RX-V2500. It works the same as Carl has just described. 

Bob


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

> On a side note, my manual settings are very close to the AUTO settings,less than half a dB off. Not really worth worrying about IMHO.


I'll trust a computer to calculate the taxes out of my paycheck, but I'd never trust it to set my channel levels :R


----------



## Jay C Huskers (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys (Steve, Carl and Bob) for chiming in on my problem, Will take a look on wednesday when I'm off and play with the settings. Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

